

FeeFighters killed by Groupon? The backend has been down for days - conductr

I've been trying to finalize a order since the middle of last week. Contacted support, no word back. Most of the site seems to work until you want to select a merchant account provider, then you get a 500.<p>Has anyone had success using FF this week? I'm not sure if this is incompetence or intentional. This is also a sad case of a company that had a great blog which has went radio silent since acquisition.<p>https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3_-Z6kZBAXnTDB5WTBlY2J4dTQ
======
seanharper
Hey Conductr - we have been able to replicate the issue, it appears to only
impact 1 merchant account provider. I suspect it has to do with something
changing in their API.

Our focus has certainly been more on Samurai, especially since the
acquisition, but the original site feefighters.com worked fine for many people
last week.

~~~
conductr
Thanks for clarifying the issue. My FF account is in a locked state. I can't
move forward and finalize the deal & I can't go back to view other bids. I
guess I will try to contact the provider directly and tell them about the bid
I wanted? Not really sure how to proceed.

------
Steve_V
My company is on Feefighters (TSYS). If you are having difficulties, feel free
to reach out to me directly with questions. svickers (at) TSYS (dot) com.

Cheers- Steve

